# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Επιλογή κεραίας wifi.

## kostakisone

Eίναι το πρώτο μου post στο forum και θέλω την βοήθεια σας σχετικά με τη επιλογή κεραίας wifi.Εχω δυο στο μυαλό μου η μια είναι http://linkshop.gr/shop/index.php?di...product_id=567
 και η άλλη αυτή http://computers.xpatit.gr/14-diktya...-AP-/-CPE.html ποια από τις δυο θα έχει περισσότερη εμβέλεια?

----------


## jkoukos

Τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις;
Γιατί αυτά τα 2 διαφέρουν πολύ και αντίστοιχα έχουν χρήση σε διαφορετικές απαιτήσεις.
Το ένα είναι μόνο κεραία, ενώ το άλλο ολοκληρωμένη συσκευή διαχείρισης της ασύρματης εκπομπής που έχει εσωτερικά κεραία, με διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά από την απλή.

----------


## kostakisone

Να σου εξηγήσω τι θέλω να κάνω. Εχω τη αδερφό μου σε απόσταστη γύρο στο 1km μπορεί και παράνο. Τώρα έχω μια κερά γιάγκι από το ebay και πιάνω κάπου στο 20%. Με πια από τις δυο θα έχω καλύτερα αποτελέσματα? Και καμια καρτούλα δικτύου αν έχεις να m προτείνεις?

----------


## jkoukos

Τώρα το έκανες δυσνόητο το θέμα.
Που είναι το πρόβλημα με την σύνδεση;
Δεν πιστεύω σε αυτή την απόσταση να θέλεις να συνδεθείς με το εσωτερικό ασύρματο router του αδελφού σου;
Εκτός κι αν αυτός χρησιμοποιεί εξωτερική κεραία.

Η κεραία yangi που έχεις τώρα, πως και σε πόση απόσταση συνδέεται στον υπολογιστή σου;
Υπάρχει καθαρή οπτική επαφή με το σπίτι του αδελφού σου;

Η κάρτα δικτύου θέλεις να είναι είναι ενσύρματη ή ασύρματη;
Για ενσύρματη PCI, προτείνω τις δοκιμασμένες Intel PRO/1000 GT και D-Link DGE-528T.

----------


## kostakisone

Tο πρόβλημα είναι ότι είναι πολύ χαλια η σύνδεση με πολύ μικρές ταχύτητες.έχουμε βάλει εξωτερική κεραία. στην αρχή ήταν όλα καλά. αλλα επειδή το καλώδιο τις yagi ήταν κοντό  δεν είχα πάρει καλώδιο για να το συνδέσω μέσα στο σπίτι στο usb adapter έβγαλα το usb adapter έξω και βράχηκε και από τότε τρελαίνεται.και ήθελα μια ολοκληρωμένη λύση ασύρματη κάρτα δικτύου με αυτήν την κεραία http://computers.xpatit.gr/14-diktya...-AP-/-CPE.html η τη λύση με την tp-link. Tι μου προτείνεις εσύ?

----------


## mirtiano

@kostakisone,εισαι πολυ τσιγκουνης στις περιγραφες σου μερε αδερφακι μου  :Smile:  . Οσο καλλιτερη εικονα μας δωσεις για την εγκατασταση που εχεις κανει μεχρι στιγμης,τοσο πιο πετυχημενες λυσεις θα σου δωσουμε.Σε παρακαλω απαντησε στα εξης:

1. την κεραια εξωτερικου χωρου γιανγκι που την εχεις συνδεσει,σε ασυρματη pci καρτα πισω στον υπολογιστη;
2. ποσο μηκος εχει το καλωδιο που ενωνει την προηγουμενη κεραια με την pci καρτα;
3. Οι ιδιες ερωτησεις ισχυουν και για την εγκατασταση του αδεφου σου.
4. Η κεραια η δικη σου βλεπει ανεμποδιστα την κεραια του αδελφου σου με τελεια οπτικη επαφη χωρις να παρεμβαλονται δεντρα ή κτιρια;

Για να καταλαβουμε πως εχουν οι 2 εγκαταστασεις μηπως σου δωσουμε συμβουλες τετοιες που να γλυτωσεις αγορα νεων υλικων αν αυτο καταστει δυνατο.

----------


## kostakisone

1 η κεραία είναι αυτή εδώ http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-4-GHz-Yagi...404%26 και είναι συνδεμένη σε αυτήν την κάρτα http://www.ebay.com/itm/300Mbps-USB-...item3f1cead7a1
2 η κάρτα είναι στην κεραία επειδή έχει 10cm καλώδιο η κερά και έχω βάλει μια προέκταση usb γύρο στα 1.5 από το  pc και είναι στο παράθυρο το ίδιο και στον αδελφό  μου και η κεραία του είναι στο παράθυρο με απόστάση από το router του 1.5m περίπου. και οι δυο κέρες βλέπουν η μια την άλλη χωρίς κανένα εμπόδιο κτίρια δέντρα επειδή είμαι σε λόφο και ο αδελφός μου πιο χαμηλά.
Tο μονο που θέλω είναι να μου προτείνεται κάποια λύση για να έχω καλύτερο σήμα. θέλω να τη βγάλω και την γιάγκι και την κάρτα και  να βάλω μια ασύρματη κάρτα δικτύου με pci όχι με usb και μια καλή κεραία

----------


## jkoukos

Τώρα ήσουν κατανοητός αν και δεν είσαι ξεκάθαρος για την εγκατάσταση του αδελφού σου.
Έχει και αυτός ίδια Yagi κεραία και την συνδέει στης θέση της κανονικής κεραίας του router ή κάτι άλλο;

Αν έχετε και οι 2 την ίδια Yagi, τότε οι οικονομικότερη λύση (για μένα) είναι να πάρετε 2 Ubiquiti Bullet2 (αν σας ενδιαφέρει μόνο το Internet) ή Ubiquiti Bullet2 MIMO AirMax (αν σας ενδιαφέρει η μέγιστη ταχύτητα σε πιθανή μεταφορά αρχείων μεταξύ σας).

Τα Bullet θα βιδωθούν στην κεραία, με έναν από τους παρακάτω τρόπους, καθώς δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν το μαύρο καλώδιο RF μπορεί να ξεβιδωθεί απ' αυτήν:
α. Αν μπορεί να βγει το καλώδιο, κατευθείαν πάνω στην κεραία.
β. Αν μπορεί να βγει το καλώδιο, αλλά το Bullet εμποδίζεται από τους σφιγκτήρες, μέσω Ν-Type γωνιακού αντάπτορα.
γ. Αν δεν μπορεί να βγει το καλώδιο, μέσω RP-SMA Μale to N Female αντάπτορα.

To Bullet μετά θα συνδεθεί με καλώδιο δικτύου πάνω στον υπολογιστή σου ή σε switch ή σε router, μέσω του poe τροφοδοτικού του.

----------


## kostakisone

Kαι αδελφός μου την ίδια έχει και είναι συνδεμένη στην κανονική θέση τις κεραίας του router.και δεν θέλω να πειράξω τίποτα σε αυτόν απλά έλεγα να αγόραζα εγώ καμια καλύτερη κεραία και μια καλύτερη κάρτα δικτύου pci αυτή την φορα

λέω να  βάλω αυτή την κεραία http://linkshop.gr/shop/index.php?di...id=567 και το Ubiquiti Bullet2, 802.11b/g ΑΠ-CPE  γιατί θέλω να την βγάλω τελείως την yagi που έχω τώρα.

----------


## mirtiano

> Τώρα ήσουν κατανοητός αν και δεν είσαι ξεκάθαρος για την εγκατάσταση του αδελφού σου.
> Έχει και αυτός ίδια Yagi κεραία και την συνδέει στης θέση της κανονικής κεραίας του router ή κάτι άλλο;
> 
> Αν έχετε και οι 2 την ίδια Yagi, τότε οι οικονομικότερη λύση (για μένα) είναι να πάρετε 2 Ubiquiti Bullet2 (αν σας ενδιαφέρει μόνο το Internet) ή Ubiquiti Bullet2 MIMO AirMax (αν σας ενδιαφέρει η μέγιστη ταχύτητα σε πιθανή μεταφορά αρχείων μεταξύ σας).
> 
> Τα Bullet θα βιδωθούν στην κεραία, με έναν από τους παρακάτω τρόπους, καθώς δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν το μαύρο καλώδιο RF μπορεί να ξεβιδωθεί απ' αυτήν:
> α. Αν μπορεί να βγει το καλώδιο, κατευθείαν πάνω στην κεραία.
> β. Αν μπορεί να βγει το καλώδιο, αλλά το Bullet εμποδίζεται από τους σφιγκτήρες, μέσω Ν-Type γωνιακού αντάπτορα.
> γ. Αν δεν μπορεί να βγει το καλώδιο, μέσω RP-SMA Μale to N Female αντάπτορα.
> ...


Σωστος ο παικτης.Ωραια λυση με φοβερη σχεση τιμης/αποδοσης. :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## jkoukos

Η κεραία Yagi που έχετε έχει παρόμοια χαρακτηριστικά με την Grid που θέλεις να πάρεις, απλά η δεύτερη έχει λίγο πιο στενό κλωβό εκπομπής.
Δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να ξοδευτείς, γιατί σε αυτή την απόσταση δεν θα δεις διαφορά.

Η κύρια διαφορά θα προέλθει από την χρήση των Bullet σε συνδυασμό με το πολύ μικρό μήκος του RF καλωδίου.
Εσείς τώρα έχετε απώλειες λόγω του καλωδίου και σε συνδυασμό με την μικρή ισχύ του router και του usb αντάπτορα, δεν έχετε επαρκές σήμα.

Μπορείς βέβαια να βάλεις εσύ μόνο το Bullet και αν είσαι ικανοποιημένος έχει καλώς.
Διαφορετικά θα πρέπει να βάλει και ο αδελφό σου και τότε θα έχετε σίγουρο και αξιόπιστο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## kostakisone

Σας ευχάριστο πολύ και τους δυο λέω να κρατήσω την γιάγκι και να βάλω μονο το bullet για αρχή και αργότερα αν δεν είμαι ικανοποιμένος να θα βάλω και στον   αδελφό μου το bullet.

----------

